# MTB Touren in der Lüneburger Heide  "Zeigt her eure Trails..."



## lanman75 (9. April 2015)

Die IG Lüneburger Heide bietet wieder MTB-Touren im Großraum der Lüneburger Heide an.

Auch in diesem Frühling wollen wir wieder MTB Touren im Großraum der Lüneburger Heide anbieten. Egal ob in Lüneburg, Celle, Dannenberg, Gifhorn, Soltau, Uelzen, Winsen, Harburg….oder so.

Also, wer Interesse an schönen Touren (Trails, Heidehügel..) hat oder einmal die MTB Spots in der Gegend kennenlernen möchte, schaut mal vorbei:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ig-fruehlingstouren-2015-zeigt-her-eure-trails.749453/

Eine Anmeldung für die IG Lüneburger Heide ist erforderlich.

Ebenfalls würden wir uns über lokale Guides freuen, die ihre Homespots/trails einmal als Tour vorstellen.

Grüsse
Lanman


----------



## Alex0703 (12. August 2015)

Fahrt ihr auch in winsen bzw näherer Umgebung? Such noch jemand oder mehrere für winsen . 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanman75 (13. August 2015)

Winsen direkt habe ich noch keine Tour gesehen.... ist halt sehr flach bei Euch
Wilsede, Lüneburg Harburger Berge schon ehr.

Kannst Dich ja in unserer Gruppe mal anmelden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/lueneburger-heide.396/

Dort haben wir viele Infos zu MTB in der Lüneburger Heide


----------



## Alex0703 (13. August 2015)

lanman75 schrieb:


> Winsen direkt habe ich noch keine Tour gesehen.... ist halt sehr flach bei Euch
> Wilsede, Lüneburg Harburger Berge schon ehr.
> 
> Kannst Dich ja in unserer Gruppe mal anmelden:
> ...


Hat er dann schalt mal frei ;-) *grins*


----------

